# Small Stem



## xxmimixx (27 Feb 2013)

I need two small stems, the smallest the better!
Please let me know if you have one

Thanks
Mimi


----------



## gary r (27 Feb 2013)

for what size bars?


----------



## xxmimixx (27 Feb 2013)

gary r said:


> for what size bars?


 
Good question
I bought two 49cm bikes for my sons and they need smaller stems to fit better. I can let you know. Do I just measure the width at the widest point?


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Feb 2013)

I have an 110mm for an oversize bar. Any good?


----------



## xxmimixx (27 Feb 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> I have an 110mm for an oversize bar. Any good?


 
not sure, what is the smallest size on the market?


----------



## gary r (27 Feb 2013)

its the meaurement where the stem clamps onto the bars thats important,
http://www.bikeman.com/bicycle-repair-tech-info/bikeman-tech-info/1637-handlebar-diameters


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Feb 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> not sure, what is the smallest size on the market?


I've seen them down to an 80mm - I currently use a 90mm.


----------



## xxmimixx (27 Feb 2013)

gary r said:


> its the meaurement where the stem clamps onto the bars thats important,
> http://www.bikeman.com/bicycle-repair-tech-info/bikeman-tech-info/1637-handlebar-diameters


 
so what colour area do I need to measure??


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Feb 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> so what colour area do I need to measure??


The diameter of the central part of the bars - measure around the outside of it then divide by Pi - should be 31.8mm on an oversize bar.


----------



## xxmimixx (27 Feb 2013)

the circumference is 80mm does it make sense?


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Feb 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> the circumference is 80mm does it make sense?


Yes - that'll make it a 26mm handlebar. My stem won't fit as it's for a 31.8mm (oversize) bar.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> the circumference is 80mm does it make sense?


25.4mm diameter. I have one but the reach might be too long - let me find a measure... not sure if it is 90mm or 100mm

Edit: the stem I have is 100mm long so that is probably too long (measured from centre of one clamp area to the centre of the other clamp area)


----------



## xxmimixx (27 Feb 2013)

thanks all Im glad it makes sense to you 
blimey they are expensive !! This is the cheapest I can find, I hope is ok

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-ZOOM-3D-Alloy-Short-Stem-25-4-X-50mm-189g-/130672919165?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e6cb6827d


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Feb 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> thanks all Im glad it makes sense to you
> blimey they are expensive !! This is the cheapest I can find, I hope is ok
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-ZOOM-3D-Alloy-Short-Stem-25-4-X-50mm-189g-/130672919165?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e6cb6827d


That should do it. Do you really want it that short?


----------



## xxmimixx (27 Feb 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> That should do it. Do you really want it that short?


Yes is for my son first road bike. the 100mm is making him stretch too much


----------



## lpretro1 (27 Feb 2013)

Be careful fitting too short a stem - the shorter the more twitchy the steering. Too short and it could be very bad to ride!


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Feb 2013)

lpretro1 said:


> Be careful fitting too short a stem - the shorter the more twitchy the steering. Too short and it could be very bad to ride!


 
thanks
valid point


----------



## twixo66 (30 Mar 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> I need two small stems, the smallest the better!
> Please let me know if you have one
> 
> Thanks
> Mimi


i got a gb forged stem accepts 26 mm bars in good nick


----------

